# Heating a fish bowl?



## bluesushi (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi guys- hoping to get some expert advice here .

Someone gave me a nice strong blue male betta because, apparently, if they couldn't get rid of it by the end of the week they were going to flush it. I couldn't have that happen, so I took him in.

Anyways, he came in a fish bowl- maybe about 2 gallons? I know that more space is recommended but I just don't have the money right now so I am trying to make the fish as comfortable as I can (at this point, I figure anything is better than being flushed down the toilet.)

My appartment gets chilly at night (way below appropriate levels for a tropical fish) and I dug out an old heater that I used to have with a 10 gallon tank. The heater is 50W. I filled up a bowl of water that is about 2 gallons as well to test it out and it seems to keep the water stable at just above room temperature on the lowest setting. If possible, I want to move this heater into the betta bowl so that he won't freeze at night. Is this safe to do? I don't want to wake up to realize that i've fried the little guy...

Cheers!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and the hobby! It was wonderful of you to take him in. Some people keep their bettas in a 2 gal bowl. As long as you do the proper water changes and it can be adequately heated, it's a fine home. But the first rule of having a heater is getting a thermometer that way you can make sure you don't fry him. Right now a simple (but well washed) meat thermometer will do. When you get to the petstore, a floating thermometer is best. I find they are much more accurate than the tape ones. 

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## bluesushi (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tips- I actually ended up heading over to the fish store today and went all out for the little guy - got a nice little 2.5 gallon setup with an LED light hood and some little rubber coral decorations. I got a proper heater that can be put under the gravel and it seems to be keeping a safe and steady temperature. Of course, I bought him some blood worms to have as dessert from time to time too. I had forgotten how fun having a betta is 

He isn't touching flake food, but i'm assuming once he's hungry enough he'll stop being picky.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats on your fish!  He'll have a fine crib with you! I'd love to see pics! Yes, bettas are fun to keep!! They prefer pellets, I have never known a betta to eat flakes. :/


----------



## acez231 (Jan 8, 2012)

Congrats with your betta i hope he's happy my bettas are kind to each other a crowntail male and a female crowntail betta


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My bettas ate flakes o.o but, I switched to pellets since they are healthier and have less chance of causing SBD... >.>
Anyways, I think they make bowl heaters... they are a bit expensive...I think.. -checks- http://www.petcarerx.com/catalog/productdetails.aspx?pid=20098&&id=1776 Okay, well it is about the same price as a "2.5-10 gallon heater" from tetra, but it is made for smaller bowls. Only 7.5 watts, very small.


----------



## bluesushi (Jan 7, 2012)

He's settled in well. I'll get some pictures soon. I've owned a few bettas in the past and haven't had one this friendly or active before  He likes to wedge himself at the top of the tank between the thermometer and filter... I think he might appreciate a betta hammock. Does anyone have one of these? They look hilarious.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I have noticed in bowls bettas do that  and have seen the hammocks lol!!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Flakes are to good for bettas,something about bloating issues? But i've had a female who will only eat flakes since that's what my walmart feeds. x.x Generally you can coax them onto better foods.

indeed , welcome back to the fun of having bettas. xD

I have some leafy fake plants instead of a betta hamock butmy bettas alllove to rest on them or inside some caves. xD


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I use both the hammocks and large leafy plants as resting places. My guys like both. Anubias have great large leaves and are really really easy to care for. I think all they really need is water and a fish in it.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The platic hammocks are great  Some have a metal in them so be careful it doesn't expose to water! Mine, I took out the plastic leaf and stuck a real IAL in the hole (An idea I got off someone here actually) and he doesn't use it -_-" Lakitu doesn't seem to care for hammocks anyway, nor does he care for caves. He's such a drama queen!!
Anyway, looking forward to pics!


----------

